# 395whp/324wtrq @ 5krpms on mustang dyno, 22psi pump gas



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Still have some issues to work out, but getting there








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LPZMWcV7h0











_Modified by Audi4u at 9:52 AM 5-2-2010_


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: 395whp/324wtrq @ 5krpms on mustang dyno, 22psi pump gas (Audi4u)*









BLASTING those 5 cylinders with 22 psi








395 wheel horse power.. enough to vaporize the front tires and be front wheel bonkers insane. Strip out the interior, make it lightweight and then quarter mile it.
Nice work!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: 395whp/324wtrq @ 5krpms on mustang dyno, 22psi pump gas (Audi4u)*









You're the fffuuukkkkin man.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 395whp/324wtrq @ 5krpms on mustang dyno, 22psi pump gas (Audi4u)*

YES!!!!!!!


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

audi i hate you!







but kick ass job bro!
but how is the tranny holding up?


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (easy cheese)*

Awesome job bro.


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

mmm im so jealous....
i want your intake mani....


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (phrog23)*


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

^








x2


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: 395whp/324wtrq @ 5krpms on mustang dyno, 22psi pump gas (Audi4u)*

I saw this video


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks guys. This is a big victory for us. I think its time for an awd swap.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_ I think its time for an awd swap. 


yes please, jonesing to see this done


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Thanks guys. This is a big victory for us. I think its time for an awd swap. 

or to market a kit?!?!?!


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: 395whp/324wtrq @ 5krpms on mustang dyno, 22psi pump gas (Audi4u)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwgolf_519 (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: 395whp/324wtrq @ 5krpms on mustang dyno, 22psi pump gas (2ohgti)*

Thats to sick man, did you actually spin the wheels on the dyno in your other vids?


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: 395whp/324wtrq @ 5krpms on mustang dyno, 22psi pump gas (vwgolf_519)*

Good job


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: 395whp/324wtrq @ 5krpms on mustang dyno, 22psi pump gas (Audi4u)*

Wow


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 395whp/324wtrq @ 5krpms on mustang dyno, 22psi pump gas (Audi4u)*

very impressive... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

awesome!
question... which turbo and software are you using??


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

he is running a standalone and i think he has a gt35r


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Golf_Gr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf_Gr* »_he is running a standalone and i think he has a gt35r

This guy is correct


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

I finally got the dyno sheet from the shop. 
It's actually 395whp @ ~ 6krpms not 5krpm.
Sorry for the error.
I will post pic later.
Andre


----------



## pdi192 (Jul 14, 2004)

pic? very interested to see the power curve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (pdi192)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdi192* »_pic? very interested to see the power curve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Damn, sounds like serious business right there








Good numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow.. 
awesome..!!! it makes me believe dreams will come true wth my 2.5!!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_wow.. 
awesome..!!! it makes me believe dreams will come true wth my 2.5!!

What's your goal?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

power


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

thygreyt said:


> my goal so far? if it doesnt change on the way..
> 300-400 WHP and 250-350 WTQ(ft lbs).. i dont want to take to the limits... just a fun realiable dd, an autocross and weekend drive.
> and i am hoping to do:
> turbo c2 stage 2, eurojet SRI, headspacer... maybe a better compression ratio?
> ...


 I think you may need pistons and rods for that power level.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow, really?


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

you dont need 300-400 hp for auto-x. Even 220 is too much...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, i also drive a LOT, about 2-3k monthly... so a faster- fun car would be nice... 

i mean, i like the speed, power, reliability and steering of porche while keeping the space and everything else from my jetta?? that trully is my goal...


----------



## DrewTheBrave (Apr 25, 2008)

stangg172006 said:


> you dont need 300-400 hp for auto-x. Even 220 is too much...


 Nobody NEEDS that much power on any car, but that's doesn't make us WANT it any less. 

I just want to hear how it sounds :beer:


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

300-400 hp during auto x will result in slower times when auto-x'n. You dont NEED it for auto x if your goal is to win...


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

stangg172006 said:


> 300-400 hp during auto x will result in slower times when auto-x'n. You dont NEED it for auto x if your goal is to win...


 it'll also put you in a class you wont be able to compete in...


----------

